
The Nokia 8.1 brings a touch of class to the mid-range - ihsoj
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2018/12/05/the-nokia-8-1-brings-a-touch-of-class-to-the-mid-range/
======
estsauver
Our android engineer recommended the Nokia 7 to my wife and she's been really
happy with it. The closest analogue was the first iteration of Nexus 5's
google put out. They're phones that just work consistently and perform well at
a low price point.

The only issue I've seen with the Nokia's is there seems to be just a touch of
audio latency somewhere in the stack. It means video calls where you can
sometimes hear your own voice, which is a huge personal pet peeve, but overall
they work really well.

